# CallByCallpreis explodierte - Staatsanwalt winkt's durch



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2014)

http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/w...ungen-gegen-Belcotel-Chef-ein;art4325,2443035



> Im Jahr 2012 erhöhte der Anbieter der Call-by-Call-Nummer 010040 die Tarife über Nacht drastisch. Statt weniger Cent wurde Kunden plötzlich 1,99 EUR pro Minute berechnet.
> (...)
> Nun wurde das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Neils S. eingestellt. Dem Geschäftsführer der Belcotel GmbH (früher: 010040 GmbH) und der "Dritte HanseStar UG" sei eine Straftat nicht nachzuweisen, entschied der zuständige Düsseldorfer Staatsanwalt. In der Begründung, die der SÜDWEST PRESSE vorliegt, heißt es: "Es kann indes nicht sicher nachgewiesen werden, dass der Beschuldigte die Preisansage absichtlich so gestaltet hat, dass Anrufer darüber getäuscht wurden, dass es sich um einen ,Euro-Betrag handelt." Auch der Vorwurf des Wuchers sei unbegründet, da weder Unerfahrenheit, mangelndes Urteilsvermögen, Willensschwäche noch Zwangslage ausgenutzt wurde.


Die Düsseldorfer Schreibtischmittäter tragen damit wieder ein Stückchen zur viel zitierten "Erosion des Glaubens an den Rechtsstaat" bei. Mit welcher anderen als einer Täuschungsabsicht wurde denn wohl die Preiserhöhung durchgeführt?
Die Betroffene hat offenbar mehr Lebensweisheit als die Düsseldorfer Staatsanwälte:


> Die können doch machen, was sie wollen


So sieht's aus hierzulande.
Der heutige Empfangsbevollmächtigte und frühere GF der Belcotel hat, wenn ich mich nicht irre, vor vielen Jahren eine gewisse Talkline vor der damaligen RegTP vertreten. Der GF N.S. wiederum tauchte als GF der "IQ Telecom" auf.


----------

